# محبس تقليل الضغط فى انظمه اطفاء الحريق



## mekawyyy (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوه مهندسى الحريق عندى استفسار هام جدا برجاء الافاده
متى يتم استخدام محبس تقليل الضغط pressure reducing valve فى شبكات الحريق وكيف يتم تركيبه؟


----------



## mekawyyy (9 نوفمبر 2010)

:4: انا فى انتظار الرد


----------



## سيدحسن1 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم
يتم وضع محبس التحكم في الضغط اذا كان هناك غرفة طلمبات عمومية وتعطي اكثر من مبني لان كل مبني يختلف حسب الطبيعة المبني فعلي سبيل المثال جامعة فيها اكثر من كلية يتم وضع مجبس ضغط علي مصدر تغذية المبني بمياة الحريق وعلي فكرة من الاحسن يكون مع هذا الحبس محبس عدم رجوع ومحبس بوابة
ارجوا ان اكون وفقت في رد علي سؤالك


----------



## mekawyyy (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس وشكرا على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا سأعود للموضوع فيما بعد و لكن اذا كانت المضخات ستغذي أكثر من مبني أو طابق في المبني فإنه يضاف لكل وصلة تغذية رئيسيةsupply branch تتفرع من الأنبوب الأصل main riser لتغذية المبني او الطابق مجموعة بوابة حاكمة تدفق أو zone control valve set flore مكونة من صمام حاكم و مجس تدفق و صمام تصفية 1" drain valve 
و لنا لقاء و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## mekawyyy (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يااستاذنا ومعلمنا العزيز م/صبرى وفى انتظار حضرتك لتشرح لنا هذا الموضوع بتعمق اكتر
انا مشروعى عباره عن مبنى مكون من اربع ادوار مساحه الدور حوالى 1000 م2 والنظام المعمول به هو نظام رشاشات وكبائن حريق وبالفعل قمت بتركيب zone control valve على الماسوره الرئيسيه الداخله لكل دور ولكن محبس تقليل الضغط ليس جزء من اجزاء محبس التحكم فى الادوار
محبس التحكم عباره (gate valve&drain valve&tamper switch&water flow switch)
هل انا بحاجه لتركيب محبس تتقليل ضغط(pressure reducing valve) عند كل دور لضمان التحكم فى ضغط المياه الداخل لكل دور ولضمان وصول المياه بضغط مناسب للدور الاخير


----------



## سيدحسن1 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم_
_اخي العزيز اولا محبس التحكم في الضغط لايركب علي main riser ولكن تركب مجموعة zone control كما تفضلت اما محبس التحكم في الضغط يركب كما اشرنا سابقا ولكن اذا كان لديك مبني وله غرفة طلمبات خاصة بة فلا يلزم تركيب لان من المفترض ان هناك حسابات (hydrolic calculation) والتي منها نحدد كمية ال( G.P.M)وضغط الشبكة وبالتالي لا نحتاج الي تركيب محبس التحكم._
_فعلي سبيل المثال في نادي الصيد المصري كانت هناك غرفة طلمبات عمومية تغذي كل المبني داخل النادي وكانت تغذي المبني الخاص بنا بثلاثة دخلات علي كل دخلة كنا نركب محبس تحكم في الضغط ومحبس عدم رجوع حتي لايحدث back flow ومحبس بوابة لعملية الصيانة._
_والله اعلم_
_وجزاكم الله خيرا_​


----------



## eng_alex (13 يناير 2011)

*شكرا لكل من الباشمهندسين الكرام فى هذا الملتقى الكبير*​ :14::12::14::12:
*والحمد لله انى لقيت الموضوع دلوقتى لان انا دلوقتى شغال فى تركيب خط مكافحة حريق فى مخزن يعمل بنظام الرشاشات والمخزن مكون من 3 ادوار كل دور 12000 م2 وبالفعل تم تركيب خط تغذية رئيسى(Main Riser ) وواخد لكل دور فرع من الخط (Supply Branch) وطبعا واكيد على كل Branch فى مجموعة محابس منطقة (Zone Control Valve) وقد تم توريدهم والحمد لله وتتكون المجموعة من 
1- Butter fly Valve
2- Non Return Valve falnshed end
3- Flow Meter Valve (System Sensor) Connected to control panel
4- Drain Valve
كل ده جميل وحلو ,الحوسة اللى انا فيها بقى هى ازاى اركبهم مع بعض وايه ترتيبهم ,طبعا انا ممكن اسال الشركة الى وردت, واتححجلهم باى حجة , بس هايبقى شكلى وحش بصراحة 

فياريت اى مساعدة عن التركيب والترتيب للمجموعة, ومعلومة صغيرة تمنع بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاوى كتيــــــــــــــــــــــرة*


----------



## nemoooooo12 (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تركيب مجموعة zone control valve
اول حاجة تركبها Butter fly Valve
تانى حاجة check valve
تالت حاجة flow switch
رابع حاجة drain
خامس حاجة pressure gauge
اى حاجة محتاجها تانى لاتخجل انك تسال 
شكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2011)

اولا السلام عليكم
ثانيا لست بحاجة الى تركيب صمام تخفيض الضغط فى حالة المبنى الواحد المكون من اربع ادوار 
ثالثا مرفق مخطط يوضح ترتيب تركيب مجموعة محابس المنطقة الموجودة فى كل دور
و بالتوفيق​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أبريل 2011)

يتم تركيب محبس حاكم للضغط فقط اذا كانت تغذية المبني المتعدد الطوابق من أعلا سقف المبني بمعني انه قد تضطر لتركيب مضخة الحريق أعلا المبني - و أنا لا انصح به اذ لابد ان تكون المضخة في مكان آمن من وصول الحريق اليها كما ان وجودها في متناول الايدي يتيح تشغيلها يدويا في حالة فشلها اوتوماتيكيا وتيسير تزويدها بالوقود او استبدال بطارية بدء الحركة ان كانت تالفة وقت المكافحة - فيترتب على وجود المضخة اعلا المبني ان الشبكة في كل طابق تكون تحت تأثير ضغط المضخة مضافا اليه سمت الماء (ضغط الماء في قائم التغذية عند نقطة تغذية الطابق )
و من هنا تبرز الحاجة لتركيب صمام حاكم الضغط عند مدخل كل نقطة تغذية تحافظ على الضغط بما لا يجاوز المقنن و هو لا يقل عن 7 بار


----------



## eng_hany003 (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا لازم نعرف ان فى فرق كبير بين zone control valve و pressure reducing valve 
pressure reducing valve يستخدم فى المبانى ذات الارتفاعات العاليه حيث ان ارتفاع الميبنى يمثل ضغط اضافى على شبكة المواسير بمعنى لو عندنا مبنى بارتفاع 150 متر هذا يعنى ان فرق الضغط بين الدور الارضى والدور الاخير تقريبا 15 بار لذلك يستخدم pressure reducing valve لكل مجموعة ادوار لتقليل الضغط


----------



## ابن العميد (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المعلومات


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2011)

eng_hany003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا لازم نعرف ان فى فرق كبير بين zone control valve و pressure reducing valve
> pressure reducing valve يستخدم فى المبانى ذات الارتفاعات العاليه حيث ان ارتفاع الميبنى يمثل ضغط اضافى على شبكة المواسير بمعنى لو عندنا مبنى بارتفاع 150 متر هذا يعنى ان فرق الضغط بين الدور الارضى والدور الاخير تقريبا 15 بار لذلك يستخدم pressure reducing valve لكل مجموعة ادوار لتقليل الضغط


 صحيح ومشكور
احد مواضع الاستعمال
لان الحد الفارق لمعدات الحريق هو 12.1بار
1- اذا زاد الضغط نتيجة لارتفاع المبنى مثلا وكانت معدات الحريق غير معدة ومسجلة لهذا الضغط 
يستخدم الpressure reducing valve
2- اذا كان المبنى منخفض ومصدر المياه (البلدية مثلا) ذات ضغط اعلى من 12.1 بار ومعدات الحريق مسجلة لضغط اقل نستعمل الpressure reducing valve
انظر NFPA - 13 -8.15.1.2


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2011)

تحياتي لكل اصدقائي الفوق فردا فردا
وفعلا وحشتوني
ودعواتكم حتى تتغير ظروفي واشارككم بفاعلية
ساحاول رفع صفحة الnfpa


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2011)

الصفحة من ال nfpa


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أبريل 2011)

اللهم رب العرش العظيم ، الحليم الكريم، رب السموات السبع و رب العرش الكريم ، فالق الحب و النوي 
يامن تذل له رقاب الجبابرة ،
يا من يقول للشئ كن فيكون ،
يارب محمد و العالمين ، رب العرش العظيم 
نسألك بكل اسم هو لك عرفته أحد من خلقك او احتفظت به في مكنون اسرارك
و باسمك الأعظم الذي اذا سألك به أحد من عبادك أجبت

ان 
تجلو عن صديقنا و أخونا في حبك عبد العاطي البدري همه وغمه ونصبه وأن تبدل عسره يسرا و أن تقضي له حاجته طالما في طاعتك ، و اجعل لنا نصيب من استجابة الدعاء 
لا اله الا انت اني كنت من الظالمين 
انت حسبنا و نعم الوكيل و الحسيب
و اللهم صل و سلم على حبيبك المصطفي محمد 
عز جارك و جل ثناؤك


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2011)

*اللهم رب العرش العظيم ، الحليم الكريم، رب السموات السبع و رب العرش الكريم ، فالق الحب و النوي 
يامن تذل له رقاب الجبابرة ،
يا من يقول للشئ كن فيكون ،
يارب محمد و العالمين ، رب العرش العظيم 
نسألك بكل اسم هو لك عرفته أحد من خلقك او احتفظت به في مكنون اسرارك
و باسمك الأعظم الذي اذا سألك به أحد من عبادك أجبت

ان 
تجلو عن صديقنا و أخونا في حبك وحبيبنا واستاذنا وتاج رؤوسنا م صبري سعيد همه وغمه ونصبه وأن تبدل عسره يسرا و أن تقضي له حاجته طالما في طاعتك ، و اجعل لنا نصيب من استجابة الدعاء 
لا اله الا انت اني كنت من الظالمين 
انت حسبنا و نعم الوكيل و الحسيب
و اللهم صل و سلم على حبيبك المصطفي محمد 
عز جارك و جل ثناؤك*​


----------



## احمد جميل النجار (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (1 يونيو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mausa (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*اللهم رب العرش العظيم ، الحليم الكريم، رب السموات السبع و رب العرش الكريم ، فالق الحب و النوي *
*يامن تذل له رقاب الجبابرة ،*
*يا من يقول للشئ كن فيكون ،*
*يارب محمد و العالمين ، رب العرش العظيم *
*نسألك بكل اسم هو لك عرفته أحد من خلقك او احتفظت به في مكنون اسرارك*
*و باسمك الأعظم الذي اذا سألك به أحد من عبادك أجبت*​ 
*ان *
*تجلو عن صديقنا و أخونا في حبك وحبيبنا واستاذنا وتاج رؤوسنا م صبري سعيد همه وغمه ونصبه وأن تبدل عسره يسرا و أن تقضي له حاجته طالما في طاعتك ، و اجعل لنا نصيب من استجابة الدعاء *
*لا اله الا انت اني كنت من الظالمين *
*انت حسبنا و نعم الوكيل و الحسيب*
*و اللهم صل و سلم على حبيبك المصطفي محمد *
*عز جارك و جل ثناؤك*
اقتباس فى الرد ​


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم آمين وربنا يتقبل منكم جميعا

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mechanical wheel (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد اضافة شيء اخر يا جماعة لو انا بغذي مبنى يوجد به كابينة حريق لذلك من الممكن ان تكون الكابينة قريبة جدا من مصدر المياه والتصميم يتم على ابعد رشاش مياه موجود في الشبكة لذلك في هذه الحالة اذا زاد الضغط عند مدخل الكابينة عن 6,9 بار لذلك لابد من عمل pressure reducing valve عند مدخل الماسورة الواصلة للكابينة


----------



## toktok66 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

عذرا لكافه الاعضاء المحترمين والمتميزين كل هذا كلام مرسل ولا دليل عليه ممكن واحد يرفق دليل على مشاركته متى يجوز ومتى لايجوز

بصراحه اسهل كلمه اقولها لكم ابحثوا في مرجع nfpa 13 وستجدوا الحل اتعب قليلا لتستفيد كثيرا فلا يحك جلدك مثل ظفرك
لان بكل صراحه اذا اي شخص اخذ الكلام وطرحه وسأل عن مرجعيه هذا الكلام فلن يستطيع ان يرد او يجادل الا ان كان معه الدليل على صحه كلامه


----------



## toktok66 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

aati badri قال:


> الصفحة من ال nfpa


 انت الشخص الوحيد في هذه المشاركه الذي يدرك مايفعل
واعتقد انك شخصيا بعد البحث توصلت لما هو الحل الصحيح ولن تنسى ابدا المعلومه لانك بحثت وبذلت الجهد المطلوب


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
فيه حاجة مهمة يا باشمهندس
يتم تركيب خط تغذية صناديق الحريق مباشرة من الرايزر وقبل محبس Zone control valve


----------



## noreldin2000 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ملحوظة يتم تركيب خط تغذية صناديق الحريق قطر 1بوصة بعد مجموعة التحكم وليس قبلها(zone control station


----------



## hooka (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ashraf_said1973 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فيه حاجة مهمة يا باشمهندس
> يتم تركيب خط تغذية صناديق الحريق مباشرة من الرايزر وقبل محبس zone control valve



وذلك لتجنب الانذارات الكاذبة من نظام انذار الحريق لانه من الوارد جدا فتح مياه صندوق الحريق دون وجود اية حرائق وف حالة وجودها لا يعتمد علي الانذار القادم من جهة الصندوق بل من مرور الماء من الفلو سويتش الي الرشاش الذي انكسرت زجاجته من أثر الحريق

أما عن prv ومثل piv في التكف الفرق الةحيد في الدورة مفتوحة ولا مقفولة 
يركب prv في مكانين :
1- الصاعد او الرايزير الخاص بكلبئن الحريق وذللك لتجنب دخول ماء ذات ضغط اعلي من الضغط الاقصي لها وهو علي ما اذكر 7 بار

2- علي خط طرد الطرمبه علي اساس المحافظة علي الغط التشغلي للرشاشات وعدم زيادته عن الضغط الاقصي وهو من 10 - 12 بار

والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

انا ليا اضافه المحبس pressure reducing station دا اساسا بيتركب فى المبانى العاليه و الابراج فى حاله اذا كانت الضغط فى الشبكه اكثر من 175 psi فيترك فى الادوار الاقرب للمضخه لحمايه المواسير و الشبكه من الانفجار 

انا صممت مشروع لبرج سكنى من قبل حوالى 26 دور كله و تم تركيبه فى الادوار الاقرب للمضخه 
و يتم تركيب 25∅ RESTRICTING HOSE VALVE
عند كل مدخل fire hose reel 

المشروع على الرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=195569


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر كل من اضاف الجديد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم محسوب (3 يناير 2015)

لو سمحتم ارجوا المساعده 
انا عاوز طريق ضبط محبس التحكم فى الضغط prv ازاى


----------

